# Can you name the CATV? PRIZE!



## cgs500 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is an ATV / CATV that I brought back from Mississippi after hurricane Katrina and Rita (owner didn't want to tackle it as a project...it was under 12 ft of saltwater twice). I took quite a bit of research but I finally found out who the manufacturer was. The only identification I could find were plates on the rear axel and engine. It was really fun trying to explain to people at the parts stores what it was while rebuilding the front transaxel and rear end.

It will haul 1800 lbs, is 4X4, has articulating steering, pivots in the middle for rough terrain and has a hydraulic dump box. I is not a sport machine but is a great work horse.

Winner with the most information gets two days of permission to hunt turkey this spring on my property in Ashtabula County.


















GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Is it from American SportWorks?


----------



## cgs500 (Jan 11, 2008)

> *Toxic:* Is it from American SportWorks?


Nope 

I have limited knowledge of this machine (although it is pretty simple, except the transaxel) and the reason for the post is to find someone who may know more. I posted on the manufacters message board over a year ago and no one has replied.

Hint: it is somewhere between 1966-69 vintage.

with rearend removed:









name plate on rearend:


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Maybe PUG?


----------



## cgs500 (Jan 11, 2008)

yep! What do you know about them?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

cgs500 said:


> yep! What do you know about them?


Sorry, nothing. But I guessed it!    "Gobble gobble"? I just know how to use several search engines on the net. And I like a challenge. There is really *next to nothing *on info out on the net about them. 

There web site is http://www.feterl.com/Pug/htdocs/products.htm. I really wish I had more information for you. It looks like a really neat little machine. And it looks like you did a great job restoring it without a lot of working knowledge of it.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I noticed a small puddle of oil under it. I was gonna guess Harley Davidson.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I noticed a small puddle of oil under it. I was gonna guess Harley Davidson.


HAHAHAHA!


----------



## cgs500 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I noticed a small puddle of oil under it. I was gonna guess Harley Davidson.


I wish the oil dry was for just oil. It was more of a saltwater/gearoil/barnicle mix and man did it stink!!!!:S But it was built in the Harley region, near Bruce WI. Most everyone I know that rides around here has a Harley, I ride a R1150RT BMW so your comment dosn't bother me. When a BMW leaks it is usually money hence the "*B*ring *M*y *W*allet" saying.


----------



## cgs500 (Jan 11, 2008)

Toxic, unless someone posts some more info the 2 days of turkey hunting are yours. I live up the road from Niles on 46, about 30 miles of the mall. We had dinner Friday night at Outback and I need run down to pick up some furniture today at the Lazyboy store.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

cgs500 said:


> Toxic, unless someone posts some more info the 2 days of turkey hunting are yours. I live up the road from Niles on 46, about 30 miles of the mall. We had dinner Friday night at Outback and I need run down to pick up some furniture today at the Lazyboy store.


Crossing my fingers! I just hope I have time to get out. My wife is being deployed and I'll be playing Mr Mom . I'll have to hunt in a pop up blind with a 2.5yr old in tow with DVD player and SpongeBob LOL


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

Check the pug BB if you haven't allready. http://p086.ezboard.com/fpugcatvincfrm1


----------



## cgs500 (Jan 11, 2008)

missingND said:


> Check the pug BB if you haven't allready. http://p086.ezboard.com/fpugcatvincfrm1


Thanks, but check out the date of the last post at the top of the page "cgs500" (of the PUG Board) it is my post from over a year ago. Not a very active board.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

cgs500 said:


> Thanks, but check out the date of the last post at the top of the page "cgs500" it is my post from over a year ago. Not a very active board.




WHAT?? Over a year ago? How can this be when you just joined in 2008???

Am I missing something???


----------



## cgs500 (Jan 11, 2008)

Skarfer said:


> WHAT?? Over a year ago? How can this be when you just joined in 2008???
> 
> Am I missing something???


I was refering to the post on the PUG BB "missingND" mentioned. Hope this clears it up .(edited the post refered to)


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

gotcha! Thanks!


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Chetech PUG. (Articualted dump bed CATV) I have found them as new as 2002 models but they still look almost identical to yours. Chetech was purchased by yazoo/kees who then became part of husquvarna


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

I rescend my previous statement. I believe it is a jacobson. There is a thread with pictures of another one at http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/power-trac/84778-422-vrs-425-a-2.html.
A guy on there has one and the only identification it has is the haxco label on the axle.

looks to be a jacobson LF 15 articulated tractor. and I found you another one for parts at
http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/529579952.html


----------



## cgs500 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bigun,

You where right on the first guess, it is a PUG. Build by Bruce industries in 66-68 (this model). The Jacobson is interesting, I looked at the image from Craigs list and I wonder how it handles the hills. Notice the rear hinge point on the dump box, the PUG has the rear pivot point close to the axel with little over hang of the frame. I had one heavy load of dirt/mud slide back while going up hill and the front end lifted. The Jacobson looks like it would tip over.

Thanks for the link!

You and Toxic have dibs on Turkey hunting if you are interested let me know.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

cgs500 said:


> Bigun,
> You and Toxic have dibs on Turkey hunting if you are interested let me know.


Cgs500, PM sent.


----------

